# Need advice on ATV plow please.



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Just bought a Polaris 700 Sportsman and am looking for a plow for it. I'd like to get as big as possible, probably a 60". I kind of like the Cycle Country's "downforce" idea. Anybody on here that has that? If so, what do you think about it. I don't have a sidewalk, so being able to fit a 60" plow on one isn't an issue. Also, the ATV does have a winch, but I'm considering one with a manual lift, because it seems faster than waiting for the winch to raise and lower and that way I also won't have to worry about forever snapping the cables on it. Anybody with the manual lift, and if so what do you think about it? All suggestions are welcomed. Here's a picture of the machine. Just bought it on ebay and still have to get it shipped.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking ATV What year?
Winch is faster then manual lift You never have take your hand off the handle bars 
With a winch if you need more traction to push big load you can bump winch on the move and put pressure on the front end
I use to run a manual lift and wont go back


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks. It's an '04 with 1100 miles on it. All of the pictures of it look really clean. I like the Polaris' with the true all wheel drive and IRS vs. the locking diff's and solid rear axle. The ride can't be beat with IRS.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

O the ride is nice I have a Sportsman Trail riding is nice on one 
With the right setup They can plow alot of snow
Here my setup 58'' w/wngs front and 48'' rear plow Salt spreader
My sidewalk guy loves my setup


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Harley, I have the CC down pressure system. It works great, never had any problems with it. I found the down pressure system gives you a lot more control of the blade. As Antler mentioned, you can bump up the blade to add weight to your front tires if needed for traction. 

You will have to use a winch though if you get the down pressure system but like was stated, the winch is plenty fast assuming you have one of the bigger winches like 2500 lb or bigger. Early on I had a Superwinch 1000 lb and it was pretty slow. Since then I only use the Warn 2500's.

On the cables snapping, the best thing is just take your cable off to start with. There are several threads on here about using straps and synthetic rope. Read through them to decide what direction you would rather go. Just know there are fixes for the cable breaking problem.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My wife has an 05 500 because the camo turns purple


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

I got a cycle country 2500 lb powermax winch from 4wheelonline.com for $234 with free shipping. This winch raises the 48 inch plow in no time also the winch came with the remote that bolts on the handlebars.


----------

